# Honda HRR216 VXA Drive Gear Direction



## M Alan Wirth (Sep 6, 2009)

I changed a broken adjustment arm on the rear of this mower. I needed to remove the rear tires and drive gear. I neglected to check which way the gear went back on. It has a single direction slip clutch. There is a dot on one side of the gear - evidential to indicate which way the clutch slips. Does anyone know which way this gear goes back on?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I believe the gear on the right side should rotate freely counter clockwise.

The one on the left side should rotate freely clockwise. 

When the rear drive wheels are installed you should be able to push the mower forward with no restriction, and the axle should engage when pulled back wards.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------

